# It's A  Sinatra Hat, Doll!



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2012)

A good hat is hard to find.

As a hat-nut for long years standing I've seen a rapid decline of the old-style hats that gentlemen always wore, replace by the monstrosity known as a "ball cap". To add insult to injury they wear them backwards and won't blink an eye at *paying over $2000* for some of the more collectible ones.

But I can't wear a baseball cap: firstly because I'm not a baseball player and it would rub my conscience the wrong way, but more importantly because I think they don't look good on me. They're always either too puffy and stick up like the Pillbury Doughboy's hat, or they're too wide and I get stuck in doorways, or they're just too damned ugly.

But a sporty Kangol cap, a sexy Fedora or a swingin' Sinatra porkpie - now THOSE I can rock!




Of course, REAL quality doesn't come cheap: that Italian-made fur felt tall-crown Borsalino up there runs around $300. But for the impact a hat like that can make on both yourself and the crowds of admirers that you'll doubtless draw, it's money well spent.

Besides - who wants to look like a badly-aged teenager? 

For you gents of breeding, or just you guys who want to impress your dolls, here's a great online source of high-quality lids. Enjoy!

*Hartford York Hats*


----------

